# Happy Anniversary To Me  =)



## Juneplum (Oct 9, 2005)

soo yesterday was our wedding anniversary  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  ! i decided to do sumthin BRIGHT to match my turquoise top for the party!  8)  these pics were taken after everyone left so don't mind the shininess!! (is that even a word  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )












a big kiss for my specktra-ers!!!!







a closeup of the eyes







Stuff Used:

Face:
C6 Studio fix
Coygirl Blush


Eyes:
Blue Peep f/l as base
Electric Eel all over lid
Plumage in crease
Hush & Shroom as highlight
Blacktrack f/l
Peacocky glitterliner
#20 lashes (LOVE them)


Lips:
Pink Treat cremeliner 
Pinkarat lustreglass on top

and i'm done!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Oct 9, 2005)

I love this! and your lips rock!


----------



## lover* (Oct 9, 2005)

The eyes are so smooth and well blended, and your lips rock.  Congrats!


----------



## MACreation (Oct 9, 2005)

You are sooo pretty! You have such a glow!! Congrats, ur hubby is lucky to have such a stunning wifey


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Oct 9, 2005)

I love this, very pretty.


----------



## kimmy (Oct 9, 2005)

you look absolutely stunning!! and congratulations on the anniversary :]


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Oct 9, 2005)

You look sooooo beautiful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the color combo, lashes, glitter, EVERYTHING


----------



## fabulouscazza (Oct 9, 2005)

Congratulations!  You look absolutely gorgeous...... and i lurrrve your earrings!
I think i need to buy electric eel.


----------



## jeanna (Oct 9, 2005)

happy anniversary =)
you look great!!!


----------



## cherryblossom girl (Oct 9, 2005)

You look gorgeous, hope you had a good night


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Oct 9, 2005)

Congrats to another year of wedded bliss!  May you have many more.!

Your makeup is STELLAR!


----------



## Pink_minx (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh these are my favorite colors they look so pretty on you i love it!


----------



## user4 (Oct 9, 2005)

congrats on the anniversary!!! u look absolutly stunning with that makeup!!! i live it!!!


----------



## exodus (Oct 9, 2005)

Happy anniversary!!! You look fantastic! LOVE the turquoise!


----------



## gigiproductions (Oct 9, 2005)

omg u look absolutely amazing!


----------



## jlhinbrisvegas (Oct 9, 2005)

Congratulations!  The colors are gorgeous on you.


----------



## CaramelKiss (Oct 9, 2005)

Happy Anniversary!!! You look gorgeous


----------



## litlaur (Oct 9, 2005)

aww, happy anniversary! You look beautiful


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 10, 2005)

awww.. thanks girls!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  yup, we made it another year!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    we had a blast at our party! big props to fluidline cos my shadow held up ALL NIGHT! those pics were taken AFTER everything was done and it still looked darn good..  i lurrve using them as a base for shadow!!


----------



## V2LUCKY (Oct 10, 2005)

Happy Anniversary!!! You look beautiful, I LOVE LOVE LOVE this look on you!!!


----------



## ishtarchick (Oct 10, 2005)

Holy!!! those eyes are BRIGHT and no nonsense woman! you look stunning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 happy anniversary to you and hubby, i loved loved loved the combo of blue eyes and pink lips, suits you so well


----------



## PreTTyAnGeL (Oct 10, 2005)

ooohhhh you look smokin hot!


----------



## Jaim (Oct 10, 2005)

Whoa. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's beautiful. And happy anniversary.


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Oct 10, 2005)

Happy anniversary sweetie...you look BEAUTIFUL !!!!!


----------



## Jude (Oct 10, 2005)

You are always perfection. (((((hugs))))))


----------



## Sanne (Oct 10, 2005)

woaaahhh that's BLUEUEUEU! it's super gorgeous!!

congrats on your wedding anniversary!!!


----------



## Qtspldprncs (Oct 10, 2005)

this is soooo pretty.  i love it!


----------



## kradge79 (Oct 10, 2005)

Congrats on your anni and your makeup looks beyond hot!


----------



## user3 (Oct 10, 2005)

You're beautiful and so is the makeup! Happy anniversary!!!


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 10, 2005)

thanks you lovelies =)  *mwaahhhhh* sanne, i knowww!!! it's super duper bluuueee! very mimi-like (from drew carey) lol


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Oct 10, 2005)

You look absolutely gorgeous!!! I love turquoise! Hope you had a wonderful anniversary


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Oct 10, 2005)

Soooo Glamourous! Hope your anni was wonderful!


----------



## poddygirl (Oct 10, 2005)

Congrats on the anniversary! Your eyes look amazing!!


----------



## shygirl (Oct 10, 2005)

Ohhh, that is so awesome!


----------



## Midgard (Oct 10, 2005)

Looks absolutely great!


----------



## Shawna (Oct 10, 2005)

Your hubby should be very proud to have such a gorgeous wife!  I love the blues on you.  Happy Anniversary


----------



## Joke (Oct 10, 2005)

Congrats!
And you look absolutely amazing!
GORGEOUS eyes!


----------



## jammer (Oct 10, 2005)

*Wow!!*

You are gorgeous! How did you get your eyeshadow to stay so well? Those colors look great on you.


----------



## MAC Melly (Oct 10, 2005)

I love everything about this look. Love Love and did I say Love? hehe..


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 11, 2005)

well thanks dolls!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jammer* 
_You are gorgeous! How did you get your eyeshadow to stay so well? Those colors look great on you._

 
 jammer, i used blue peep fluidline as the base for electric eel..  trust me that shadow stayed all night!  i LOVE using fluidlines as a base for shadows cos the staying power i get is amazing.


----------



## gRiZeLda (Oct 11, 2005)

you loOk GORgeOus! Love It! CnGraTs!


----------



## sallytheragdol (Oct 11, 2005)

woah that is amazing. and you are soooo pretty! and I don't think your skin looks shiny either, it looks glowy really


----------



## angelwings (Oct 11, 2005)

I hope you had a happy anniversary. You look gorgeous and the make-up is great


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 11, 2005)

aw thanks girlies =) y'all are making me blush big time!


----------



## Lollie (Oct 11, 2005)

You rock!


----------



## whosheis (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that color looks absolutely gorgeous on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 very pretty ^^


----------



## ~~Queenofshuz~~ (Oct 11, 2005)

that's some talent right there!........I love the lashes.........and Happy Anniversary!!!!


----------



## user2 (Oct 11, 2005)

You are soooo pretty Juney!!!

I adore you right now and I really love your kiss-pics! Everytime I try to do one, it looks stupid!

Oh and happy anniversary!!!


----------



## atlantatiffany (Oct 11, 2005)

your makeup looked so great and electric eel is one of my fave shadows. i can't wait to see more of your looks.


----------



## midnightlouise (Oct 11, 2005)

OMGosh!! Girl, you look fantastic!!! I love that turquoise on you, it's gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And congrats to you and your DH! (((hugs)))


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 12, 2005)

thanks guys =)


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 12, 2005)

Absolute hotness! Congrats on your anniversary too. Hmm, will have to try the Blue Peep/Electric Eel combo out myself!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Oct 12, 2005)

First off- HAPPY ANNIVERSARY! Congrats!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Second, your eyes and lips are gorgeous! So vibrant and fun! I love this look on you!!


----------



## hazelinsight (Oct 12, 2005)

looks great i love the lips!!!!


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 14, 2005)

muchas gracias ladies =)


----------



## Pei (Oct 14, 2005)

NiNA!!!!!!!

I really LOVE bright colours on you~

U look stunning!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Oct 14, 2005)

Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Oct 15, 2005)

happy anniversary and congratulations! god uve got some gorgeous lips! i love the eyes-so vibrant


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 19, 2005)

why thanks girllss =)


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 19, 2005)

Gorgeous!


----------



## breathless (Oct 19, 2005)

*throws a kiss to you*
aww! congrats! how was the party?


----------



## professionaltart (Oct 19, 2005)

beautiful! bashy!


----------



## caffn8me (Oct 19, 2005)

That looks lovely!  The glitter liner really stands out nicely.


----------



## MACgirl (Oct 19, 2005)

amazing colors on you, very pretty!


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 25, 2005)

me thanks u very much! =)


----------



## Indigowaters (Jul 25, 2006)

I love this look. I think I'm going to try it someday (when I get the funds, lol.)


----------



## theleopardcake (Jul 25, 2006)

my goodness! you look AMAZING! i LOVE this look on you, my fav


----------



## Me220 (Jul 25, 2006)

This is soo gorgeous. I need to try a bold night look like this.


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 25, 2006)

you're gorgeous and i love the mu.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 25, 2006)

OKay soo this fotd is old i know but still whoever broughtit back thank u b/c i never seen this look before.  & u look HAWT! HAWT! HAWTTTTTTT!  yea ubber HAWT!


----------



## allan_willb (Jul 25, 2006)

woooooow i love this one!


----------



## honyd (Jul 25, 2006)

Congradulations!!!!!.... and u look beautuful!!! that blue on u i s hot!


----------



## user79 (Jul 25, 2006)

Super pretty on you! The colours really compliment your skintone.


----------



## CrimsonCountess (Jul 25, 2006)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 26, 2006)

oh my! blast from the past.. this is an old one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks girls


----------



## d_flawless (Jul 26, 2006)

omg, blue peep under electric eel is perfect! 

you look great!


----------



## Minrlluv2 (Jul 26, 2006)

I haven't seen this one before! Then again, I just joined Specktra in March! Dang,lady! This is pure gorgeous!! You are talented!


----------



## AppleDiva (Nov 8, 2007)

Amazing!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I may have to try it!!!


----------



## makeba (Nov 8, 2007)

OH Gurl You are Beautiful.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Could you help a sista out and do a tut on this?  i would simply buy the eye products to try this piece for sure. this is beautiful.


----------



## little teaser (Nov 8, 2007)

Happy anniversary!! you look gorgeous


----------



## belldandy13 (Nov 8, 2007)

WOW you look SO ELEGANT!  that colour looks stunning on you & i love your glow.  Happy Anniversary!


----------



## talk2mesun (Nov 8, 2007)

Stunning!!!!!!!!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Nov 9, 2007)

I love this on you! The blue is perfection!


----------



## tiffdultimate (Nov 9, 2007)

You look beautiful and congrats on your wedding anniversary! I wish you two the best.


----------



## Amaranth (Nov 9, 2007)

Congrats! And you look so beautiful...I wish *I* could pull off light blue, it's my fave...on other people...


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 9, 2007)

WOW! talk about a blast from the past fotd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks girls


----------



## nicoleh619 (Nov 2, 2008)

Lovely look and beautiful skin!!!


----------



## Sexycj (Nov 2, 2008)

And why have you not been posting for awhile? Your pics are wonderful, post more please!!!!!!! Oh and congrats on the anniversary...love is a beautiful thing!


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 2, 2008)

love the eye colors! very pretty!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Nov 2, 2008)

Very Pretty & Elegant!

Congrats on your anniversary 2005! LOL


----------

